# Halloween Horror Nights 26!



## KrazyHorrorKid (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Haunters, I am sure you are aware HHN 26 Is literally right around the Corner and I was wondering how many of you Guys are going? Cuz I am doing every thing within my power to go and have a Spooktacular time! I am also Trying to debate which house is going to be my Favorite this year Because they have a lot of really cool sounding ones this year! If I go this year I will be a First timer whooohooo! So did you guys go last year? If so what was it Like? What is your favorite sounding house? BTW If your looking for the house list go no further here you go  http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/


----------

